# Do you wear cotton khaki pants in fall & winter?



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

It seems some men consider it inappropriate to wear khaki pants in winter, unless the pants are corduroy, or made from some other "cold-weather" fabric.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Pretty much year round in South Texas.


----------



## mhdena (Jan 4, 2008)

In So Cal yes


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

If it's too cold to wear khaki trousers I don't wear them. That's what corduroy, moleskin and brushed cotton are for.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Matt S said:


> If it's too cold to wear khaki trousers I don't wear them. That's what corduroy, moleskin and brushed cotton are for.


And flannel and tweed and cavalry twill!

To many options not to branch out!


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Stubbly said:


> It seems some men consider it inappropriate to wear khaki pants in winter, unless the pants are corduroy, or made from some other "cold-weather" fabric.


Where exactly did you hear this nonsense?


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

mhdena said:


> In So Cal yes


Same here!


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

firedancer said:


> And flannel and tweed and cavalry twill!
> 
> To many options not to branch out!


Definitely, though I was only mentioning the cotton alternatives.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

smmrfld said:


> Where exactly did you hear this nonsense?


Wearing khakis is nonsense in a New York winter!


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

smmrfld said:


> Where exactly did you hear this nonsense?


I've heard this from people such as Matt S.

Personally, I feel cotton khakis are good to wear year-round, unless the temperature drops well below freezing.


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

If you have a selection of different weights, you can easily wear them all year round here in the UK.
In fact, some of my heavier weight chinos are purely for winter wear.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

Matt S said:


> Wearing khakis is nonsense in a New York winter!


+1, in Northern WI when it's -20 without wind chill khakis are not the ideal choice


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Out here in Hoosierville, Khakis are worn pretty much year round. Although there are there are those extremely cold days during the winter months on which chinos just might not be the best choice!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

I wear khakis year round in NYC. As it gets colder through the fall into the winter, I break out my heavier weight and darker khaki colored (still in the beige / tan family) ones, but, yes, I wear them year round. That said, I do wear cords, jeans and other heavy pants in the fall and winter, so my khakis come out less in those seasons. And, finally, on a brisk cold day that I will be spending mainly outside, if I want to wear khakis, I go with the flannel-lined ones (some genius came up with that idea).


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

I agree with all here in wearing khakis year round! I also have flannel lined ones for really cold weather. That being said, fall and winter DO open up lots of opportunities for cords, moleskin, tweed and other casual options that are not as available in warmer months.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes, all winter, along with cords and wool.


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

^ Same here...especially if they're flannel lined.


----------



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

Superfine Merino Wool long underwear under regular khakis when it's cold. You can pull your socks over it.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

I switched out my wardrobes last weekend, put away the lighter weight khakis and the white chinos. I wear heavier weight khakis and darker green or grey cotton pants as well as wool trousers when the weather gets cold.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Alabama is not a good barometer when it comes to seasonal cloth acceptance. I know people down here who wear linen pants all year.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll wear cotton chinos all year. The only time I will not wear them is when I am going to be outside for an extended period of time and I know it's going to be well below freezing (unless they are lined or I am wearing long underwear). If it's really snowy out and I'm outside playing with my daughter or shoveling or something, I'd generally rather be in cotton chinos than my cords or moleskin since the snow and ice doesn't accumulate on the cuffs anywhere near as badly.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

I wear khakis all year, when the weather allows. In fact, my cold-weather running pants are old khakis that are too worn and shabby to wear otherwise.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

The next time I see the guy who always wears flannel shirts and khakis to jog with his dog at 6 AM around my neighborhood, I'll think of you, Godan.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Tilton said:


> The next time I see the guy who always wears flannel shirts and khakis to jog with his dog at 6 AM around my neighborhood, I'll think of you, Godan.


I live in a university town and run around campus, where no known sartorial standard applies to athletic wear. I'm surprised that runners are not spiffier in DC.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I wear khaki pants year round.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

I wear chinos year 'round. Usually not if I'm going to be outdoors in frigid temperatures or the snow, but most days they're perfectly acceptable casual pants.

But if the next man doesn't care to wear chinos between Halloween and Easter, fine. There's no general rule against it, but he's certainly entitled to adopt it as his personal rule.

I actually knew someone who found nothing wrong with wearing sunglasses in the summer, but who refused to don them in the winter - even though there are certainly sunny days in winter. To each his own, eh?


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

godan said:


> I live in a university town and run around campus, where no known sartorial standard applies to athletic wear. I'm surprised that runners are not spiffier in DC.


Oh, most are Lulu Lemon/Asics/UA/etc. devotees, for sure. But there is one particular guy in my neighborhood who does this. He is probably in his 60's and jogs with his ENORMOUS Tibetan Mastiff (or at least that's what I think that fluffy monster is).


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I've never heard such a thing. Khakis come in various weights. Buy heavier ones for winter, if it's so bloody cold.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

+1. Bill's Crammerton Twills are the way to go for the colder fall and winter months!


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

I wear them in the summer plus or minus a couple of months - once it cools off I want to wear something nicer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2020)

can you wear a dark red pant in the winter?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Guest-334584 said:


> can you wear a dark red pant in the winter?


I'd wear them if they were of a cool weather fabric such as corduroy or moleskin. But I don't think I'd care for them in regular cotton drill.

One of my favorites is rust colored corduroy.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

All year for sure - but I live in Thailand...

I wear khaki shorts in the gym - the pockets are great for my phone - in between sets I answer emails.

A good idea for sports is to add a button for at least one pocket so your cell phone stays safe.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

I wear Khakis year round. I'm guessing it doesn't matter to me because our weather in San Jose is always pretty mild.


----------

